#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 獸話題討論 >  >  [轉自Twitter]如何委託繪圖

## 狼王白牙

這兩張圖片有破萬個讚，
但我不確定不同畫家是否都喜歡委託人如此要求：

第一張


第二張

----------


## Charlinkle

有些時候會被人要求去畫一些色色的東西確實蠻尷尬的。。。

----------

